# Recherche GTD bien fichu.... Des retours dans la salle?



## Bruno de Malaisie (17 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde
Quel GTD utilisez-vous?
Reminder est pour moi très limité. Et fait quelque part double emploi avec Calendar.
Things coûte un bras quand on veut la totale (iPhone, iPad et MBP)

Je viens de voir Do Task Manager qui a l'air très bien.
http://www.glennchiu.com/index.html


Avez vous retours de ce genre d'appui très intéressantes quand on mène pas mal de choses de front.
J'aimerais que MacGeneration nous fasse un petit comparatif car, par exemple "Things" ne propose pas de version Lite....
Merci


----------



## Lauange (18 Octobre 2012)

Hello

Je teste Corkulous mais je ne sais pas si il entre dans la catégorie des GTD ?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Octobre 2012)

Voilà ce que je recherche.
Une appli que je puisse synchroniser via wifi sur le mac et sur mes iDevices...
Things paraît bien mais cela coûte 20 euros si je prends la totale (iPhone, iPad et MBP)
Ça commence à faire beaucoup..
D'où cette requête


----------

